# Gecko GK100-103



## Yolkster (Aug 3, 2010)

Has anyone ever had any experience with the Heat press brand *Gecko*? I saw it when I was searching on ebay. The cost is about $350 and has a 1 year warranty.

Anyone with any good suggestions on a heat press (hoping to get at least a 16 x 20 press) brand that won't cost me more than $500. I am just starting out and expenses are piling up even before I get started....so please let me know any options.

I really like the MAXX & Hotronix brand, but not sure if I am ready to go jump in and spend that kind of $$$ from the start.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## CarolannAdair (Aug 31, 2010)

_Hi there Yolkster:_

_I am also new to heatpressing, I did find a very nice Illumapress 15 x 15 High Pressure machine GenII 3802 which now is called, now Gecko, this machine works very well, I got it new for 284 dollars and change. not sure I am suppose to give out this information, this site is called, heatpressnation.com; their have other models too which very much commerical grade, but not hard on the pocketbook. I hope this will help you out._

_ Sincerely Carolann_
_my Gecko was easy to set up and get up running, this last week I did over hundred dollars of work, and more coming, again I hope this will help you out._

_Carolann Adair_


----------



## Yolkster (Aug 3, 2010)

Thank You Carolann for the response....wasn't sure if anyone was going to respond. Are you still using the heat press? and is it working just fine?


----------



## CarolannAdair (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Yolkster:

Yes I am using my Gecko heat press every day for about 6 hours at a time no problems with it, I also have year warrenty with it.
I got this through heatpressnation.com
They have many presses to pick from and where the cost won't tear hole in your pocket book.

also their carry vinly cutters too, that aren't as high at other areas.


Sincerely Carolann Adair
of Carolannphoto


----------



## court1226 (Oct 26, 2010)

are you still happy with it? Looking at one now on ebay


----------

